
How open source changed Google and Google changed open source - fraqed
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/how-open-source-changed-google-and-how-google-changed-open-source-1206582
======
kragniz
> And then Git itself wasn't working for us anymore because it wasn't scaling
> when we'd have an operating system release. So we ended up hiring most of
> the Git team.

I didn't know most of the core Git team worked for Google. Has this changed
the development of it by much? How did this solve the scaling problem?

~~~
martinp
I didn't know most of the team worked there either, but if I remember
correctly, they have employed Junio Hamano for some time.

Hamano is the person Torvalds trusted to keep maintaining Git when he stepped
down as maintainer.

------
capkutay
I always thought hadoop, mapreduce, hbase (via bigtable) were Google's biggest
contributions to open source. The new generation of Operating Systems for
mobile devices existed before android came to fruition (iOS on iPhone for
example). But hadoop introduced a new paradigm of distributed computing to the
world.

------
hjek
It's funny that Android is "Google's biggest contribution to Open Source",
because it isn't open source.

~~~
pix64
[https://android.googlesource.com/](https://android.googlesource.com/)

Whats this?

~~~
hjek
I guess OS X is open source too then:
[http://www.opensource.apple.com/](http://www.opensource.apple.com/)

And I guess hamburgers that contain salad and tomato are vegetarian.

